# over 90 threads are not the study, why complain



## billc (Apr 23, 2011)

I did a quick count of the thread, and scrolling and counting aside, there are just over 90 non- Study threads here at Martialtalk.com.  Since it takes an act of will to find the study and then to click on the study , and then to look for specific topics on the study, I'm confused about the dismay about the activity here on the study.  You have to actively seek out the study, it is near the bottom of the page and just about every single martial art is listed before the study appears.  

I have to say that if you don't like political discussion, it is not only easy to avoid but it would take a little effort to run across the study if you are new to the sight.  The study seems to be popular and this annoy's or perplexes some people.  My experience here on the study tells me that those people most annoyed by the study, tend to be from the political left.  You know who you are  What is the big deal with the study?  I have to think that there is a need to direct the activity of others inherent on the left, in my opinion, which is why so many on that side seem bothered by the number of people who specifically come to the study to post, even on a martial arts site.  

To each his own.  If people want to fire off nerve endings to post on how dismayed they are at how people post, or why the people post so much on the study, they have my support in that activity.  The concern seems silly to me, but I am a conservative who believes that people should be polite and let other people live their lives.  Happy Easter.  Enjoy the candy and chocolate, even you atheistic, socialists.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 23, 2011)

I've always wondered at all the people that make an effort to post their moaning and whining about your posts bill. It boils down to 2 things IMO. They are more interested in playing in "the mud" than they will admit. Or their supposed "moderate" politics are not really as moderate as they portray and feel its their duty/mission to post their "sides" view in opposition to yours.

I try to be as blatant as politely possible regarding my opinions. As long as Im within the rules, take em or leave em. Comment/spar with me or not. Spare me the crying and complaining. If Bob decides to step in thats his purview and I'll abide by his decision.

The real solution to all this supposed outrage over your posts here is to ignore them and not participate. I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 23, 2011)

:chuckles:  It can't only be me that uses the "New Posts" button to see what's going on?


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 23, 2011)

[yt]xwbeddZ9aKI[/yt]

Okay it's about YouTube videos but the concept's the same 

By the way, the chap biting his keyboard is me after yet another fruitless attempt to explain something about economics ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 23, 2011)

Eventually I'll upgrade the software. I was going to do it today, but to be blunt said 'piss on it' and went for a walk and then tossed some Scooby on the dvd and relaxed. 

Whenever I do get around to the big upgrade (sooner not later), I'll be adding an extra menu item "New Martial Arts Posts" which will let folks just see the new art stuff and filter out the non-art forums.  

As to differences of opinion, etc, it's all good. I don't agree with Bill or really anyone on everything. That's ok.  Boards a bit more 'conservative' than I'd like, but unless others get involved to balance it out, not much I can do.  If it shifts to more 'liberal', again, that's the way it goes.

But, looking at march's stats, the study & US politics area has been heavy traffic as of late, with TKD the leading art area.  Everything else, big gap.  Folks wanting the art sections boosted, need to post there. I have a life and the mods do too and we can't seed and seed and seed them when there's no bites on the seeds.  I haven't trained regularly in 6 years, and most of my interests are in photography and graphics work right now, so it's hard for me to get into the MA areas like I used to.  But, some stuff is in the works that should boost that back up this year.  In the mean time, please, go kick up some stuff in your art areas eh?  

*Top 10 by Threads*The Study (174)
Tae-Kwon-Do (70)
***** (55)
The Locker Room Bar & Grill (48)
US Political Discussion and Debate (45)
Wing Chun (31)
General Martial Arts Talk (30)
FMA From Around the Web (27)
***** (19)
The Rec Room (Sports and Entertainment) (17)​*Top 10 by Posts*The Study (2573)
Tae-Kwon-Do (1297)
US Political Discussion and Debate (889)
General Martial Arts Talk (564)
The Locker Room Bar &amp; Grill (545)
Wing Chun (369)
***** (270)
General Self Defense (245)
Ninjutsu (231)
The Rec Room (Sports and Entertainment) (191)​*Top 10 Users by Threads*billcihak (95)
Big Don (50)
Bill Mattocks (36)
jks9199 (33)
Clark Kent (33)  (this is a bot, not a person)
MA-Caver (31)
Xue Sheng (25)
MJS (19)
Twin Fist (16)
shesulsa (15)​*Top 10 Users by Posts*
granfire (480)
billcihak (416)
Bill Mattocks (282)
Twin Fist (274)
Touch Of Death (273)
Xue Sheng (257)
Big Don (250)
jks9199 (232)
Bruno@MT (201)
Empty Hands (190)


----------



## granfire (Apr 23, 2011)

oh good grief... I outspammed billi.....

<feints>


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 23, 2011)

I was surprised too  :angel:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 23, 2011)

My concern is, the martial arts stuff pays the bills. That dwindles, the ad revenues and supporting memberships drop, no more server=no more MT.
Sm's are dropping, we're at 43 right now. Need 110 a year to cover the hosting costs. 
Every subscription helps.  Anything past 110 helps keep me from asking people if they want fries. It's all good.


----------



## granfire (Apr 23, 2011)

While I am still reeling form having outspammed billi, what are the forums with all the ***?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 23, 2011)

Staff forums.


----------



## granfire (Apr 23, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Staff forums.



the invisible club house....


(phew, thought I walked past a strip club and didn't see it)


:angel:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 23, 2011)

There are a number of supporting member areas that you can't see....one where I occasionally post some of my NSFW work.


----------



## granfire (Apr 23, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> There are a number of supporting member areas that you can't see....one where I occasionally post some of my NSFW work.




Darling, I may eat everything, but I don't have to know everything.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 23, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I did a quick count of the thread, and scrolling and counting aside, there are just over 90 non- Study threads here at Martialtalk.com. .


.



> "Everything is true", he said. "Everything anybody has ever thought".
> 
> "I'm a sick man. And the more I see, the sicker I get. I'm so sick I think everybody else is sick and I'm the only healthy person. That's bad off, isn't it? "
> *Philip K. Dick*, _The Solar Lottery_


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 23, 2011)

billcihak said:


> even you atheistic, socialists.



Hey, I'll have you know I'm agnostic socialist 

as to the study, people can also pm Bob Hubbard and he can make it go away so u dont have to run across it. 

Oh and happy easter to you too, Bill C. 

and people don't mind ole Bill, his posts are amusing and harmless.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 24, 2011)

Blade96 said:


> and people don't mind ole Bill, his posts are amusing and harmless.


 
Nah, I don't mind him. It's a free country. I don't find most of his posts amusing, though, or harmless-in fact, I'm surprised that he hasn't died from brain poisoning, with the stuff that comes out of it and all....:lfao:



> Odd that the brain could function on its own, without acquainting him with its purposes, its reasons. But the brain was an organ, like the spleen, heart, kidneys. And they went about their private activities. So why not the brain? *Philip K. Dick*, _THe Man Who Japed_


----------



## poollshark (Apr 24, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> :chuckles:  It can't only be me that uses the "New Posts" button to see what's going on?


lol......That is the first thing I click on. In fact, unless I want to start a new thread or do a search there's really no reason to click on anything else.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 24, 2011)

I had to read this thread.

So ... someone complained??  Cuz ... I don't see it anywhere.

A Study-heavy MartialTalk.com has been the challenge for staff for a while and I have to give kudos to MJS who seeks regularly to start and engage in discussions related to his arts.

I think a lot of people think of the Study on MartialTalk.com as a nice dumping ground for their political opinions ... which it is not.  And if the current atmosphere is detrimental to the future of the board, perhaps its owner should take appropriate action therein.

Perhaps making the Study available only to supporting members.  Since it's not supposed to be the focus of the board but an added feature, it would make sense.  Or perhaps a ratio limitation ... like, you have to start 1 thread in an arts area before you can start a thread in the Study and post again in an arts area before you post another one.  That may take some serious script-fu but it would keep the board from turning into what it really kinda is right now - a political chat board that also has some martial arts sections.

(sorry Bob. You know I love ya)\


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 24, 2011)

On a tactical firearms forum I frequent, you cannot post on their "General Discussion" forum until you have made 200 posts in the firearms sections.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2011)

I added a new menu option to focus on the martial arts sections.  I'm exploring options for refocusing on the art areas more, but am hesitant to do any 'make x posts first' type moves as all I see that doing is generating hundreds of "mee tooo" posts just to build post count.  Going SM only I think would just kill the section as most of the regulars have had years to drop a few bucks on the site and haven't. I've had enough of them tell me "nope, not gonna pay for a web board" to annoy me greatly.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 24, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I added a new menu option to focus on the martial arts sections. I'm exploring options for refocusing on the art areas more, but am hesitant to do any 'make x posts first' type moves as all I see that doing is generating hundreds of "mee tooo" posts just to build post count.


 
Couldn't you make the Study invisible to anyone who hasn't reached a minimum post count?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Couldn't you make the Study invisible to anyone who hasn't reached a minimum post count?


I could, but given the activity level we'd most likely see a hit in Google rankings as it's visible to guests too.  Seeing it when not logged in, but not when you are would also generate a lot of 'why can't I see it' emails. A FAQ listing would explain it, but who reads those? Hell, I get at least 1 "How do I make a post" emails a month.


----------



## billc (Apr 24, 2011)

I still have to wonder that so many people are put off by the mere sight of the study on the list of threads.  I am not interested in ninjutsu, that was sooo 80's, and not interested in mixed martial arts, so I don't go to those threads.  I have yet to call for someone to remove them from my sight.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2011)

It's a perception thing.  You hit new, you see 15 out of 25 topics are political, you figure you're on a politics site.  You see 15 out of 25 are TKD, you figure you're on a TKD site.
Not true, by intent, but true by activity.

At the end though, it's up to the various art sections to build themselves.  That's the nature of 'discussion'.  People talk about what interests them.  I'm interested in photography, hence my active participation in those areas. Not interested in knife fighting, so I lurk there as needed but don't post much there.


----------



## billc (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 24, 2011)

granfire said:


> oh good grief... I outspammed billi.....
> 
> <feints>



:O

color me shocked. Cause i thought bill c makes more posts than you do. At least its like i see more of them than yours. I didnt think you were more loquacious, honestly.

as for me, I'm not surprised i'm not there. heck Bob said i needed to post more and at my rate it'll take me years to be a master BB or whatever he said. But i'm happy to just be me, the cute little quiet one who just sits in the corner and don't have much to say.


----------



## billc (Apr 24, 2011)

And queitly weaves her webs and makes her plans and waits for her chance to pounce, right blade 96?


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 24, 2011)

billcihak said:


> And queitly weaves her webs and makes her plans and waits for her chance to pounce, right blade 96?



And makes plans for a socialist world revolution.


----------



## Carol (Apr 24, 2011)

Its always the quiet ones :lol:


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 24, 2011)

Carol said:


> Its always the quiet ones :lol:



gotta beware of them.


----------



## billc (Apr 30, 2011)

I came back to this post because there seem to be a few returning members and these members do not seem to like what they see here on the study. Well, I would encourage you to follow Empty Hand, he feels the same way and finally decided to post things he would like to see here. He still complains about what others post, but don't worry, we who love a free exhange of ideas will not complain about what others post. Let the posting begin.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 30, 2011)

Variety is the spice of life....except when married where monotony, err I mean monogamy is the norm.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 30, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> I had to read this thread.
> 
> So ... someone complained?? Cuz ... I don't see it anywhere.
> 
> ...


 
Wouldn't exactly cripple me with grief to see the Study go.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 30, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Variety is the spice of life....except when married where monotony, err I mean monogamy is the norm.


Have you heard about the new nudie mag for married men? The centerfold depicts the same woman every month.


----------



## Archangel M (May 1, 2011)

I can see it now....as the issues go by the centerfold goes from straight up porn, to her in lingerie, to t-shirt and sweats, to flannel PJ's and socks, to her asleep under the covers, curlers in her hair, with her back to you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 1, 2011)

Don't forget the mud facial and 'beauty' mask.


----------



## Archangel M (May 1, 2011)

After a few decades of subscriptions the wrinkles, stretch marks and weight gain make you rethink that yearly renewal. :boing2:


----------



## WC_lun (May 1, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> After a few decades of subscriptions the wrinkles, stretch marks and weight gain make you rethink that yearly renewal. :boing2:


 
By that time you are locked into a lfetim subscription


----------



## granfire (May 1, 2011)

WC_lun said:


> By that time you are locked into a lfetim subscription


The subscription is cheaper than the cancelation....


----------



## Ramirez (May 1, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Nah, I don't mind him. It's a free country. I don't find most of his posts amusing, though, or harmless-in fact, I'm surprised that he hasn't died from brain poisoning, with the stuff that comes out of it and all....:lfao:



lol.....actually I think Bill is harmless,  he doesn't get nasty like some  of the right wing nuts, some  his posts are totally whacky,  like using Mark Steyn as a valid opinion on.....well just about anything except musical theatre.

 I notice though that a lot of his threads are starting to get ignored....there is only so much of posting of other opinion pieces that anyone will find interesting.


----------



## Blade96 (May 1, 2011)

Ramirez said:


> lol.....actually I think Bill is harmless,  he doesn't get nasty like some  of the right wing nuts, some  his posts are totally whacky,  like using Mark Steyn as a valid opinion on.....well just about anything except musical theatre.
> 
> I notice though that a lot of his threads are starting to get ignored....there is only so much of posting of other opinion pieces that anyone will find interesting.



Its the whacky ones that I find amusing. 

Gotta have a little whackyness in this world eh?


----------

